# [EVDL] Installing GFCI



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Went to install two GFCI's in regular outlets around a kitchen sink. In 
removing the old outlets I found three wire w/ground (white, black, red and 
w/ground). In checking the system I found no other use for the red wire 
that was only going to the other outlet. The old outlets where installed 
right and test OK. What I did was I capped off the red wire wires and 
installed the GFCI's as you normally do. Was that OK? The system tested OK with 
the GFCI tester.

Big Guy


Ed Tempel, PER
-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20100221/8972a85a/attachment.html 
_______________________________________________
General support: http://evdl.org/help/
Unsubscribe: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archive / Forum: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hello ED,

The three wire cable with ground is a common practice when wiring kitchens. 
Codes require at least two circuits from two circuit breakers to each 
kitchen counter section.

One circuit, lets say it's the black wire comes from one circuit breaker and 
also the neutral wire go's to the line side of the GFI receptacle which is 
mark LINE.

You can than connect other standard receptacles from the load side of this 
GFI receptacle. You connect both the black and white on the load side 
terminals which are mark LOAD to the down stream receptacles. These 
receptacles on the load side are also then GFI protected.

You do not connect another GFI receptacle on the load side of another GFI 
receptacle. A kitchen requires at least a minimum of two circuits, so this 
is where the red wire is use. The red wire should be connected to the other 
phase line in the circuit breaker box, where you should read 240 volts 
between the black and red wire.

Normally in a circuit breaker panel, these two circuits breakers will be 
right next to each other. It is require to install a tie bar between these 
two breakers because it is using one common white neutral wire.

The other red wire should go the other GFI receptacle and the white wire is 
splice off the line side of the other GFI receptacle. We normally install 
a short tap off wire about 6 inches long off the white feeder wire which is 
sometimes call a pig tail. Use a red wire nut to splice three No. AWG 12's 
together.

You then can attach other standard receptacles off the load side of the 
terminals of this GFI receptacle like you did with the first black circuit.

You then can have two GFI circuits which is on its own phase line. You can 
add up two more standard receptacles of each GFI receptacle for a kitchen.

Roland

Roland


----- Original Message ----- 
From: <[email protected]>
To: <[email protected]>
Sent: Sunday, February 21, 2010 2:07 PM
Subject: [EVDL] Installing GFCI


>
> Went to install two GFCI's in regular outlets around a kitchen sink. In
> removing the old outlets I found three wire w/ground (white, black, red 
> and
> w/ground). In checking the system I found no other use for the red wire
> that was only going to the other outlet. The old outlets where installed
> right and test OK. What I did was I capped off the red wire wires and
> installed the GFCI's as you normally do. Was that OK? The system tested 
> OK with
> the GFCI tester.
>
> Big Guy
>
>
> Ed Tempel, PER
> -------------- next part --------------
> An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
> URL: 
> http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20100221/8972a85a/attachment.html
> _______________________________________________
> General support: http://evdl.org/help/
> Unsubscribe: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
> Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
> Archive / Forum: http://evdl.org/archive/
> Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
>
> 

_______________________________________________
General support: http://evdl.org/help/
Unsubscribe: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archive / Forum: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Did you test to see if you had 120V between the red and white wires?
Lots of kitchens and garages were wired with 2 legs going to one
outlet box and splitting them out so you get 2 circuits. I have been
known to put the 2 legs on one duplex. That way you can get 220 if you
want it by using the 2 blacks.
I think the current code discourages this.


> <[email protected]> wrote:
> >
> > Went to install two GFCI's in regular outlets around a kitchen sink. =
> In
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Yes, I had 120V between the black & white and the Red and white. They 
were split for the two outlets and both outlets had the clips in between 
removed, so they had 120V

Ed 


In a message dated 2/21/2010 3:52:29 P.M. Pacific Standard Time, 
[email protected] writes:

Did you test to see if you had 120V between the red and white wires?
Lots of kitchens and garages were wired with 2 legs going to one
outlet box and splitting them out so you get 2 circuits. I have been
known to put the 2 legs on one duplex. That way you can get 220 if you
want it by using the 2 blacks.
I think the current code discourages this.


> <[email protected]> wrote:
> >
> > Went to install two GFCI's in regular outlets around a kitchen sink. In
> > removing the old outlets I found three wire w/ground (white, black, red
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> On 21 Feb 2010 at 17:07, [email protected] wrote:
> 
> > Went to install two GFCI's in regular outlets around a kitchen sink.
> 
> ...


----------

